# Phoenix Raceway and Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL - 1/32 Race Results



## Wingless Wonder

*Phoenix Raceways and Hobbies - Race Results Friday, September 12, 2008*


*Race 1 - Open Cockpit Prototypes*
1. JP 87
2. Tom Setzer 75
3. Derwood 74
4. Ashley 70
5. Chase 69
6. Brett 66

JP took off with his Porsche RS Spyder, which was simply so fast that no one else could keep up! The rest of the field was a tight battle, with Tom's Porsche edging out Derwood's Audi R10 for second.


*Race 2 - Trans Am*
1. George 81
2. Chase 80
3. Derwood 79
4. Alex 78
5. Blake 77
6. Ashley 77
7. Brett 74
8. Mike 74
9. JP 56

Trans Am was an even fiercer competition - just seven laps separated the drivers who completed the race! George took the top spot in the end, with Chase and Derwood rounding out the top three. JP was a DNF with a drive shaft problem.


*Race 3 - Ferrari 412 NART*
1. Derwood 78
2. JP 75
3. Austin 71
4. Ashley 67
5. Tom Setzer 63
6. Brett 62
7. Mike 56

The Ferrari 412 series was in its third week tonight. Derwood survived a messy race to take the top spot, with JP providing another consistent finish in second and Austin grabbing the third position.


----------



## Ragnar

*Great Racing!*

We had a good group of racers turn out for this week's Racing.
I would like to thank Austin for hosting the races at his Shop!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
I would also like to thank Dan for putting out the effort he does every week as Race Director. :thumbsup::thumbsup: 
:thumbsup:To all of the guys that took the time to Turn Marshal and for the good job they did!:thumbsup:

*CHEERS!*
Tom


----------



## davepull

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=225303


any news


----------



## alat1

1/24th track is up and going
Thanks to everyone who helped out. first race is on [email protected]:30 
Special note: Thanks to Jhonny Banks he took he vaction and worked on the track.. Also my race director danny. he painted ansd sealed the track cant thank you enought,,,,,,


----------



## davepull

how about the carpet track? lots of people just waiting/ dieing for you to build it!!


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*Race Results - Friday, October 17, 2008*

Even though it was a light turnout, we still had two solid races!

*Prototypes*
1. JP (Porsche 962) - 83
2. D.wood (McLaren F1) - 81
3. Ashley (Porsche 956K) - 78
4. Erik (Porsche 956K) - 76
5. Tom S. (Audi R8C) - 73
6. Dallas (McLaren F1) - 58
7. Blake (Porsche 956K) - 52

This race was a lot closer than the final standings show, and it came right down to the wire. JP, D.wood, and Erik were all running for the top spot into the final two heats. Erik had two disastrous heats that dropped him all the way to fourth. JP managed to outlast D.wood, who had some misfortunes in the final couple of heats, to grab the top spot. Ashley drove a solid race to take third. Tom was trying the new Audi R8, which gave him some problems at first but then showed its speed as he got used to it, being one of only three cars to have a 15-laps heat. Dallas was borrowing a car for his first race ever, and did a reasonable job. Blake was another rookie, a young driver just getting into slot car racing. Both did a solid job for their first races.


*Trans Am*
1. JP (Camaro) - 81
2. Ashley (Camaro) - 73
3. Erik (Mustang) - 71
4. Tom S. (Camaro) - 59
5. Jaime (Mustang) - 57
6. Blake (Camaro) - 57

JP took another borrowed Camaro and dominated again... it might be time to stop letting him borrow Camaros! Ashley and Erik had a close battle for second, with Ashley staying consistent enough to grab second place. Tom had some problems with his freshly painted custom Camaro, whose custom paint job looked to a lot of cars like a target before his controller ended up breaking a wire, dropping him out of contention (he was on pace to contend for second). Jaime drove a decent race with a borrowed Mustang after her Camaro's chassis gave up the ghost. Blake was doing his second race ever (the first being the Prototype race), and still turned in a good showing, losing out on fifth by half a lap.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*NEXT WEEK:*
Class 1: Trans Am
Class 2: _Scalextric_ Ford GT40/GT, Chapparal 2F


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*Race Results - Friday, January 2, 2009*

The first races of the new year had an AWESOME turnout for Phoenix Raceways and Hobbies!


*NASCAR*
1. Erik 76
2. Tom 76
3. JP 74
4. D.wood 72
5. Josh 72
6. Dallas 69
7. Ashley T. 62
8. Matt 60
9. Derek 56
10. Jason 52
11. Shawn 44

This was a close battle that went right down to the end with Erik winning out over Tom by just a few feet. The rest of the top five were within four laps, and many of the racers hadn't run NASCARs yet and were just getting used to the sliding nature of them (and they do like to slide!)


*Prototypes*
1. Chase 91
2. JP 90
3. D.wood 87
4. Blake 87
5. Ashley 86
6. Marty 84
7. Chris 80
8. Josh 79
9. Andrew 78
10. Elizabeth 73
11. Jacob.m 68
12. Michael 67
13. Seven 43
14. Jacob 37
15. Erik 35 (DNF)

Chase's Audi was just too much for JP's Ferrari, and got the win by just a lap over JP. The rest of the field was in a tight battle, but couldn't quite match the speed of the front runners. D.wood's McLaren beat out Blake's Ferrari by less than half a lap, and Ashley was just a lap behind.


*Trans Am*
1. Andrew 85
2. Lee 83
3. Chase 79
4. D.wood 79
5. JP 78
6. Ashley 76
7. Erik 76
8. Blake 75
9. Marty 60
10. Seven 48 (DNF)

Andrew's Mustang and Lee's Camaro relived memories of Parnelli Jones and Dan Gurney fighting for the top spot in classic Trans Am races, and the sheer speed of their cars helped them pull away from a *very* close and exciting race! Literally every deslot counted in this race. The only two drivers who weren't able to compete were Marty and Seven, both of whom were trying to keep pace with Corvettes (which generally don't compete well with the Mustangs and Camaros).



For those wondering, the rules for the different classes are:

NASCAR: Any style modern NASCAR (but generally Scalextric COT's), only two magnets allowed, tire changes are allowed (usually Yellow Dog Super Tires)

Prototypes: Any modern Slot.it car (so no old Alfa or Ferrari), only two magnets allowed (C and H, or C and C, or one C or H), can change gearing, can change tires (usually YD ST's)

Trans Am: Scalextric Ford Mustang or Chevrolet Camaro, only two magnets allowed, can change tires (usually YD ST's)


----------



## Ragnar

More like PJ and Donahue, Mustang vs. Camaro! There was a Great Turnout for the Friday Races, and the racing was close and fun for all!

*CHEERS!*
*Tom*


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Oops, Donahue, right. Wasn't easy for me to concentrate enough to even post.

For those of you who might have noticed me swaying slightly at times, leaning against anything nearby at other times, and having problems controlling a shaky hand at yet other times Friday night... I was quite well and truly sick, and still was Sunday when I posted the results.

And as I told JP two weeks ago... All I needed to win again was to get sick! Okay, and to figure the track out some more, and have cars not break on me or blow motors. But I'm happy that of the races my car has finished in recent weeks I've got at least two wins, a second, and a competitive seventh (by that time I had no business standing, but I needed the practice anyway!).

I'm trying to get the racing schedule from Austin to get it posted.

Derwood, Marty, JP, if any of you see this... You can send me the schedule too, or post it. As club officers, I could use your help! Especially as I won't be able to make it to the track until Friday (as usual).


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*Race Results - Friday, January 9, 2008*

Nice turnout again, even with a few things competing for people's attention. Tonight we threw in a new class, Slot.it Ferrari 312PB/Alfa 33/3 (allowing tire/gear changes, up to two magnets, otherwise stock).


*Prototypes*
1. JP 88
2. Ashley T. 86
3. D.wood 84
4. Blake 83 (27)
5. Josh 83 (13)
6. Marty 80
7. Kenny 76
8. Chris 73
9. Kenny Jr. 71
10. Michael 66

*Trans Am*
1. D.wood 81 (8)
2. JP 81 (1)
3. Josh 78
4. Blake 76
5. Kenny 74
6. Ashley T. 73
7. James 72
8. Michael 68
9. Kenny Jr. 67
10. Ashley 65
11. Randy 59
12. Kelly 58

*Slot.it Ferrari/Alfa*
1. JP 90
2. D.wood 86
3. Kenny 79
4. Ashley 68
5. Austin 60


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*UPCOMING RACE SCHEDULE*

*Friday, January 16, 2009*
*NASCAR *- Current/COT, 2 magnets, tire changes allowed
*Vintage NASCAR* - Monogram only, 2 magnets
*Prototypes *- Slot.it, 2 magnets, tire/gear changes allowed

*Friday, January 23, 2009*
*Slot.it "Open Cockpit"* - Ferrari 312PB or Alfa 33/3, 2 magnets, tire/gear changes allowed
*Vintage 'Vette* - Scalextric or Monogram, 2 magnets, tire changes allowed

*Friday, January 30, 2009*
*Scalextric LMP* - Scalextric Porsche RS, Audi R10, Cadillac, MG Lola, 2 magnets, gear/tire changes allowed, must keep stock motor
*Porsche/Ferrari Econo* - Scalextric no-interior Porsche 997 or Ferrari F430, all stock (even magnets); cars are $25 or $33 with tampo printing
*NASCAR, Modern/COT* - Scalextric, 2 magnets, stock motor; fastest lap of the night wins free race entry for the next NASCAR race


Be sure to bring your other cars each night, as we'll run an extra class if we have enough time and enough racers, or if there aren't enough entrants for a class we'll swap it out for another.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Reminder for tonight's racing:

*Friday, January 30, 2009*
*Scalextric LMP* - Scalextric Porsche RS, Audi R10, Cadillac, MG Lola, 2 magnets, gear/tire changes allowed, must keep stock motor
*Porsche/Ferrari Econo* - Scalextric no-interior Porsche 997 or Ferrari F430, all stock (even magnets); cars are $25 or $33 with tampo printing
*NASCAR, Modern/COT* - Scalextric, 2 magnets, stock motor; fastest lap of the night wins free race entry for the next NASCAR race


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*Race Results - Friday, January 30, 2009*

*Economy Class*
1. JP (Ferrari) 67
2. D.wood (Porsche) 61
3. Dallas (Ferrari) 58
4. Erik (Ferrari) 58
5. Orlando (Porsche) 56

This was our first race with the economy cars from Scalextric (Ferrari F430 and Porsche 997, $25/$33, all stock). It was fun to race cars with just the stock magnet and gearing. These cars are fast but tricky without that second magnet, and there were a lot of spectacular moments with the cars sliding, rolling, or flipping off the track as the drivers were just a touch too fast through the turn. JP drove a very clean race with a fast car and had a whopping six laps over the rest of the field, which is a bigger margin than the gap from 2nd to 5th! D.wood also ran consistent but didn't quite have the speed of the Ferrari. Dallas did his best to stay clean and turn laps, and that strategy allowed him to round out the podium over Erik, who tried overdriving his car too often to get some extra speed and found that a car with only one magnet doesn't react well to extreme acceleration! Orlando had some trouble on white lane that put him back, or he would have been contesting for one of the podium positions.


*Scalextric LMP*
1. Kenny Jr. 77
2. Marty 77
3. D.wood 76
4. Orlando 68
5. Chase 30
6. JP

Kenny Jr.'s still a fresh driver, but he really came out of his shell for this race! It was a tight battle and in the end Kenny managed to edge the veterans for his first win, and it was definitely an earned win. Marty had a consistent and fast race, but couldn't quite eek out the distance needed to pass Kenny at the end. D.wood had a very fast car, but sometimes it decided it really could fly and left the track going straight at high speed... ouch! Orlando was slowed by having two magnets instead of one, which meant his car handled beautifully but just couldn't match the pace of the others. Chase had a solid car, but was forced to drop out after having problems with his guide.


*NASCAR*
1. JP 76
2. Chase 74
3. Tom 73
4. Kenny Jr. 73
5. Dave 72
6. Jason 71
7. Blake 70
8. Derek 70
9. Erik 69
10. Matt 68
11. Dallas 68
12. Marty 65
13. Bobby 62

Now THAT was an exciting and close race! Just eight laps separating first from eleventh! There was plenty of cars rolling over each other, beating into each other, driving over each other, and double-teaming other cars into being a rider. JP had a fast and nice handling car and took the win. Chase was consistent but didn't have quite the pace to top JP. Tom also had a fast car with his custom painted #43, and he just edged out Kenny Jr. who was having a tremendous night (and was borrowing D.wood's infamous plaid NASCAR)! Dave was driving an older Scalextric NASCAR (#97 Kurt Busch), which had plenty of speed but lost some handling in the tradeoff, and managed to snag fifth. Jason and Blake kept their noses clean which allowed them to pull in sixth and seventh. Derek was involved in some a few on-track scuffles with other cars that slowed his pace, causing him to come home in eighth, just a little behind Blake. Erik was running a borrowed car from Tom which had a bit much magnet in it, making it a brilliantly handling car but lacking in the speed department. Matt and Dallas went down the very end, with Matt having the edge for the final top ten spot. Marty and Bobby wrapped up the field, bot of them having a rough night.


----------



## leejax01

Nice racing there.


----------



## TOM MAR

bump.


----------



## leejax01

Phoenix Raceway 3/14/09 Race Results

*Slot.it Open Cockpit (Alfa/Ferrari 312)*

Marty 181
JP 177
Tom 173
George 171
Josh 136
Troy 109

This is the second week of a multi-week points series with Marty firmly in a double digit lap leap. With his trusty Alfa, which was actually his first Slot.it, he added to his lead over JP and field. JP driving his Ferrari 312 came in a steady second with Tom and his Alfa coming in 3rd. George was a sit in for Chase, but drove a steady race to finish 4th. Josh showed improvement and drove a steady race with Troy finishing 6th. 


*Scalextric Vintage TransAm *


Lee 80
JP 76
Jarod 75
Cory 67
Richard 67
Blake 65
Tray 62
George 50

This race was actually alot closer than the laps show, but Lee took the win with his Boss Mustang and steady driving. JP came in second again for the evening with his Gimondo Camaro. Jarod finished a solid third, but was just a lap down from JP. The real race was for 3rd and 4th with Cory in his Stubber Camaro and Richard in his #78 Boss Mustang. Cory and Richard dueled throughout the race, but Cory robbed Richard without a gun and finished his personal best 4th. Richard was just a few feet behind Cory in 5th at the checkered flag, but it was his first race and did very well. Blake had the fastest car of the field with his Parnelli Jones Boss Mustang, but it was a little loose on the corners, but he was able to best Tray who ended in 7th. George, who was just 3 laps behind the leader after 3 heats, suffered a cracked chassis to his Sunoco Camaro and did his best in the pits to come back and finish 8th. Great sportsmanship indeed. 


If in Jacksonville, feel free to drop by Phoenix Raceways every Friday night at 7pm for racing. Some guys have been known to lend a car to race, so drop on by.


----------



## ocres1

*Race Schedule for 20March 2009 at Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies*

Race Schedule are

1) BRM
2) NASCAR Modern Car and COT
3) Slot-it Open Cock-Pit Alfa Romeo 33/3 and Ferrari 312PB

Race Schedule for 27 March 2009

1) Slot-it Protoype (2 Magents)
2) NASCAR ( COT and Modern ) Start of 10 week Series
3) Slot-it Open Cock-Pit Alfa Romeo 33/3 and Ferrari 312PB

Hope to see new faces at the racing nights.


----------



## ocres1

*Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies Race schedule for April 2009*

April Race Schedule
1/32 Scale

April 3, 2009
1) Slot-it Open Cock-pit 
(2 Magnet) Alfa 33/3 And Ferrari 312pb
2) Slot –it Protoype Porsche Only (2 Magnet)
3) Nascar (cot And Modern)
(2 Magnet) 

April 10, 2009
1) Trans-am (scalextric 2 Magnet)
2) Slot-it Open Cock-pit 
(2 Magnet) Alfa 33/3 And Ferrari 312pb
3) Nascar (cot And Modern)
(2 Magnet) 

April 17, 2009
1) Lmp’s (boxed Stock)
2) Brm
3) Nascar (cot And Modern)
(2 Magnet)

April 24, 2009
1) Trans-am (scalextric 2 Magnet)
2) Slot –it Open Cock-pit 
(2 Magnet) Alfa33/3 And Ferrari 312pb
3) Nascar (cot And Modern)
(2 Magnet)


----------



## leejax01

*March 20, 2009 Race Redsults*

*Phoenix Raceways 3/20/09Race Results*

*BRM 1/24th Scale *

1. Henry 102
2. JP 102
3. Marty 101
4. Tom 100
5. Ashley 89

The BRM race was held on the 155' HillClimb backtrack. Henry took 1st place despite launching his Budweiser Porshe off the doughnut. He took 1st over his son JP who was driving his Alfa/Advan Porshe and was just barely edged out of 1st by a few feet despite having a 4 lap deficit after the first heat. Marty came in 3rd with his FromA Porshe with 101 laps and Tom came in 4th with a borrowed Leyton House Porshe from Marty. This was Toms first BRM race and was just 2 laps out of 1st place. Ashley rounded up in 5th place place in her Kenwood Porshe with 89 laps, but ran a clean and conservative race.

*Slot.it Open Cockpit (Alfa/Ferrari 312)*

1. Chase 179
2. Marty 174
3. JP 174
4. Tom 167
5. Wayne 134
6. Josh 133

This is the 3rd race of a multi week points series with Chase taking 1st in his Alfa with 179 laps. Chase ran strong and was a bit too fast this week for points leader Marty to catch. Marty finished 2nd with 174 laps and was just inches over JP who was driving the one of the only Ferrari 312s of the field. JP finished in 3rd with 174 laps. Tom came in 4th with his Alfa. This was Tom's first Slot.it race and did very well with a newly set up Alfa. Wayne finished 5th in his #3 Ferrari 312 and just edged out his son Josh who finished 6th with 133 laps. This was their first Slot.it race and did very well despite a untested set up.

*Scalextric Nascar COT*

1. Tom 80
2. George 79
3. Chase 75
4. Jason 74
5. Wayne 70

This was almost a father vs. son affair with the dads getting the better of their sons this time. Tom taking 1st with 80 laps in his custom Petty #43 COT. George was just 1 lap down with his #88 AMP COT with 79 laps. Chase, who's Georges son, came in 3rd with his custom painted AMP COT with 75 laps. Jason, who is Toms son, came in 4th with 74 laps. He drove the only non COT with the Sharpie and was actually the fastest car that night. Wayne drove his newly purchased #88 National Guard COT with borrowed Super Tires from Ashley to finish 5th with 70 laps. Despite it being his first Nascar race, he was only 10 laps from the race leader.


Next week is the first race of a 10 week Nascar series. Prizes will be given out from 1st to 5th place finishers. There will be 2 minute heats and the cars must have stock motors, 2 Scalextric magnets and the only change can be the option to mount Super Tires. Have fun and hoping to see you there.


----------



## leejax01

*Phoenix Raceway and Hobbies Race Results*

*Phoenix Raceway Race Results 3/27/09*

*Slot.it Open Cockpit( Alfas & Ferrari 312s)*

1. Marty 185 #34 Alfa
2. Tom 185 #88 custom Alfa
3. Chase 180 #34 Alfa
4. Lee 179 #85 Ferrari
5. Wayne 174 #33 Alfa
6. Lyle 149 #33 Alfa
7. JP 116 #87 Ferrari 

This makes another week in the now 6 week points race. Marty sporting a new paint scheme took 1st and edged Tom who finished 2nd by 3 seconds with each having 185 laps. Considering that the race consisted of 6 heats that were 4 minutes each, that was close racing. Chase ran a usual consistent race to wrap up 3rd with 180 laps. Lee ran his first open cockpit race with his Ferrari 312 and wrapped up 4th with 179 laps. Wayne switched cars to his #33 Alfa and took 5th with 174 laps. Lyle took 6th with 149 laps, but did well considering it being his first race back. JP with the 2nd Ferrari in the race completed 116 laps before his car suffered technical difficulties and forced a DNF. It was also his back up car.

*Slot.it Prototype*

1. Lee 90 Canon 956 Porshe
2. Jarett 83 Fine Mclaren
3. Wayne 83 Loctite Mclaren
4. Gary 76 Custom Nissan R390
5. Lyle 76 Racer/Sideways AIM Gold
6. Chase 76 Ferrari F40/ Swap Shop 956 Porshe
7. George 75 Loctite Mclaren
8. Blake 71 Nissan R390 #22
9. Josh 67 Loctite Mclaren
10. JohnB 67 Custom Jaguar XJR9

A very close race as bad heats and breakdowns decided the race. Lee ran a clean race to get ahead early and finished 1st with 90 laps. Jarett finished 2nd just a few inches over Wayne who finished 3rd. Both had 83 laps. This was Jaretts first race, but he ran a previous race winning Fina Mclaren from his dad Lee. Wayne ran clean to wrap up his highest finish to date with his Loctite Mclaren. Here is where the race got tight. Gary, another first time racer, ran his custom paint Nissan R390 to finish 4th. Lyle finished inches behind Gary with his Racer Daytona Riley to take 5th with 76 laps. Chase, who started with a Ferrari F40 and finished with a Porshe 956 Swap Shop, finished 6th just inches behind Lyle. After 5 heats, Chase was on pace for a clear 2nd place, but finished 6 laps off his usual high pace in the last heat to also finish wih 76 laps. George wrapped up 7th with his Loctite Mclaren with 75 laps over his son Blake who took 8th. Blake is a phenom who puts the pressure on racers 3 and 4 times his age and he was only 5 laps off the race leader after 4 heats, but a new set up with with Nissan R390 caused him to ease up to not damage his car. Josh ran a good race and finished 9th with his Loctite Mclaren. Johnny B. wrapped up the field in 10th, but he was very fast with his custom paint Jaguar XJR9 before suffering technical issues with his new set up. This was also his first race.


*Scalextric Nascar COT*

1. Tom 78 #97 Sharpie
2. George 75 #88 AMP
3. Lee 72 #48 Lowes
4. Chase 70 #24 Dupont
5. Marty 67 #88 custom paint AMP
6. Orlando 66 #88 AMP
7. Josh 62 #88 National Guard
8. Dylan 48 #5 Mears

More good racing and Tom ran away from the field with steady driving to finish 1st with 78 laps. George was fast and finished 2nd with 75 laps. Lee finished 3rd with 72 laps and this was his first Nascar race. Chase, who was on pace for atleast 3rd place, suffered technical issues in one of the last heats to finish atleast 3 laps off his usual pace to wrap up 4th with 70 laps. Marty finished 5th with 67 laps despite a new car and set up. Orlando had probably the fastest car in the race with his #88 AMP and finished 6th with 66 laps. Josh another junior racer held his own and settled in 7th place with 62 laps. Dylan ran a borrowed #5 Mears and with it being his first time, wrapped up 8th with 48 laps. He showed quick learning in the later heats to provide pressure to the field. 

Races start at 7pm every Friday evening and all are welcomed. Race schedule is previously provided, so feel free to stop on by and enjoy.


----------



## ocres1

*Phoenix Raceways 1/32 Club” Nascar Racing Seri*

“Phoenix Raceways 1/32 Club” 
Nascar Racing Series

10 Week Series Starting On The 3 April 09
Nascar Modern Car And Nascar Cot 
2 Minute Heats
Will Have Prizes For 
1st Place, 2nd Place, 3rd Place, 4th Place, 5th Place
Rookie And Most Improved
The Cost For Each Race Is $8.00
Box Stock Motor And Gears, 2 Magents
Can Change Tires To Super Tires
Will Have A Points Systems For The Races


----------



## leejax01

*Phoenix Raceways Race Results*

Race Results 4/3/09


*Slot.it Open Cockpit (Alfa& Ferrari 312)*

1. Tom 188 #88 Alfa
2. JP 182 #87 Ferrari 312
3. Marty 178 #34 Alfa
4. Chase 171 #34 Alfa
5. Wayne 169 #3T Ferrari
6. Josh 158 #33 Alfa
7. Cory 120 #33 Alfa
8. Troy 114 #33 Alfa

Tom took 1st with 188 laps and a series record of 188 laps. JP had 2nd with 182 laps, but went back and forth between his primary Ferrari and his back up, so he lost his points. Marty then took 2nd with 178 laps. Chase took 3rd with 171 laps and bested Wayne who took 4th with 169 laps. Josh took 5th with 158 laps with his #33 Alfa. Cory took 6th with 120 laps over Troy who took 7th with 114 laps. Final race of the series will be next week, but Marty has a firm grip of 1st, but Tom and Chase are battling for 2nd, so tune in next week for the series finally.

*Scalextric Modern & COT Nascar*

1. JP 81 #43 Custom Petty
2. Tom 79 #97 Sharpie
3. George 77 #88 Amp
4. Chase 70 #24 Dupont
5. Orlando 69 #88 Amp
6. Marty 65 #88 Relaunch
7. Josh 64 #88 National Guard
8. Troy 60 #88 Amp
9. Ben 54 #5 Mears 

JP took 1st with a borrowed car from Tom. He finished with 81 laps. Tom took 2nd with 79 laps with the only non COT car in the field. George took 3rd with 77 laps. A battle developed for 4th where Chase took it with 70 laps. He bested Orlando by 1 lap who finished in 5th with 69 laps. Marty took 6th with 65 laps and bested Josh by 1 lap. Josh took 7th with 64 laps. Troy took 8th with 60 laps. Ben took 9th with 54 laps. It was actually his first race and he drove with a borrowed car. This is the first race of a 10 week series, so check back for more results.

*Slot.it Prototype*

1. Chase 94 Swap Shop 956 Porshe
2. Blake 84 Baby Creschi 956 Porshe
3. George 81 Mclaren Loctite
4. Alex 81 Ferrari F40 test car
5. Orlando 77 Swap Shop 956 Porshe
6. Ben 76 Baby Creschi 956 Porshe
7. Shavon 74 Custom Jaguar XJR9
8. Gary 72 Audi R8C
9. Wayne 70 Ferrari F40 Test car
10. Josh 62 Mclaren Loctite


Chase ran away from the field literally by 10 laps to take 1st with 94 laps. His brother Blake took 2nd with 84 laps over his dad George who took 3rd with 81 laps. Alex took 4th with 81 laps also, but was bested by George's track position. Orlando took 5th with 77 laps and was just 1 lap over Ben who took 6th with 76 laps. This was only his 2nd race of the night, so he did very well. Shavon was the only female racer in the field and it was also her first race. She finished 7th with 74 laps and actually finshed better than Gary who was her boyfriend. Gary finished in 8th with 72 laps. Wayne finished 9th with 70 laps and Josh took 10th with 62 laps.


----------



## ocres1

*Phoenix Raceways Race Results*

Race Results 4/10/09

Slot.it Open Cockpit (Alfa& Ferrari 312)
1. Marty 181 #34 Alfa 
2. Chase 176 #34 Alfa
3. JP 171 #87 Ferrari 312
4. Tom 170 #88 Alfa
5. Josh 151 #33 Alfa
6. Troy 136 #33 Alfa

Marti took 1st with 181 laps and the series championship. Chase took 2nd with 173 laps, and finishing 3rd overall, JP took 3rd with his Ferrari with 171 laps. Tom then took 4th with 170 laps.
Tom finished second the points. Josh finished 5th with 151 laps, he earn the Most Improved Driver for the series, and finishing in 6th place with 136 laps was Troy.

Scalextric Modern & COT Nascar
1. Tom 78 #97 Sharpie
2. JP 77 #43 Custom Petty
3. George 74 #88 Amp
4. Jason 72 
5. Chase 70 #24 Dupont
6. Derek 68 
7. Matt 66 
8. Josh 65 #88 National Guard
9. Orlando 63 #88 Amp
10.Troy 53 #88 Amp
11. Alex 48

Tom took first place with the only non COT in the race, he had 78 laps with the #97 Sharpie. Coming in second was JP he finished with 77 laps with a borrowed car from Tom. George took 3rd with 74 laps. A battle developed for 4th where Jason took it with 72 laps. He bested Chase 2 laps who finished in 5th with 70 laps. Derek took 6th with 68 laps and bested Matt by 2 laps. Josh took 8th with 65 laps. Orlando took 9th had gear problem thru out the race to finish’s with 63 laps. Troy took 10th with 53 laps and Alex finished 11th with 48 laps. The second race of the ten week series.

Scalextric Trans Am
1.	Blake 83 Laps Camaro
2.	Tom 79 Laps Boss Mustang
3.	George 79 Laps Boss Mustang
4.	JP 76 Laps Camaro
5.	Alex 75 Laps Boss Mustang
6.	Jason 73 Laps Camaro
7.	Derek 65 Laps Camaro
8.	Troy 60 Laps Corvette
9.	Matt 60 Laps Camaro


----------



## ocres1

*“kid Racing At Phoenix Raceways”*

*“Phoenix Raceways 1/32 Club”*


*“Kid Racing At Phoenix Raceways”*
On The 1/32 Scale Track
Coming in May 2009 
Will Be On Saturdays
From 12:00 Pm Till 3:00 Pm
Race Fees Are $6.00 Per Race
For Ages 4 Thur 12
Three Different Categories
Beginners
Intermediate
Expert

Any Question Please See Austin Or Marti Also Orlando And Lee.
Prize Will Be Awarded. Hope To See Everybody At The Track!!!
Family Fun For Everyone.


----------



## leejax01

*Phoenix Raceway & Hobbies Race Results 4-17-09*

*Scalextric LMP Box-stock*

1. Orlando 62 Peugot test car
2. W. Estes 57 Peugot
3. Kat 51 Porshe Spyder
4. Troy 35 Peugot
5. Skip 32 Porshe Spyder
6. JP 73 DQ

Close racing as these are ran box stock except the addition of Super Tires. Orlando took firm hold of first with 62 laps and Wayne Estes came in 2nd with 57 laps even with a new car and set up. Kat ran a strong 3rd with 51 laps even though this wasn't her main event. Troy came in 4th with a new Peugot with 35 laps and Skip rounded out the field with 32 laps. JP was DQ'd as his Porshe was set up for 2 magnet racing. 

*Scalextric TransAm*

1. JP 78 Gimondo Camaro
2. George 78 Sunoco Camaro
3. Wayne 73 70' Camaro
4. Kat. 72 Custom Camaro
5. Cory 72 Stubber Camaro
6. Troy C 68 Camaro
7. Troy B 64 Corvette
8. Dennis 57 Camaro

Close racing in this popular class seeing JP in his Gimondo Camaro take 1st with 78 laps just a few feet over George who also finished with 78 laps in his Sunoco Camaro. Wayne took 3rd in his 70' Camaro with 73 laps. Kat came in 4th with 72 laps and edged aout Cory who finished 5th also with 72 laps. Troy C took 6th with 68 laps and Troy B took 7th with 64 laps. Dennis rounded up the field with 57 laps and took 8th.

*Scalextric Nascar COT & Modern*

1. Tom 80 #97 Sharpie
2. George 76 #88 Amp
3. Chase 74 #24 Dupont
4. JP 73 #43 custom Petty
5. Orlando 71 #88 Amp
6. Lee 71 #48 Lowes
7. Josh 69 #88 National Guard
8. Bill 68 Dewalt Modern
9. Jarett 65 #5 Kelloggs
10 Troy C 61 #88 Amp
11. Kat 60 #5 Kelloggs

Largest field of the night with Tom taking first with 80 laps. George took 2nd with 76 laps and Chase took 3rd with 74 laps. JP took 4th despite mechanical failure in the final heat causing him to be down 8 laps off his average to finish with 73 laps. Orlando finished in 5th despite a cracked chassis with 71 laps and edged out Lee who also finished with 71 laps to take 6th. Josh took 7th with 69 laps and edged out Bill who ran his first Nascar race to finish in 8th with 68 laps. Jarett also ran in his first Nascar race to finish 9th with 65 laps. Troy C finished 10th with 61 laps just one ahead of Kat who finished 11th with 60 laps.


----------



## leejax01

*Phoenix Raceway & Hobbies Race Results 4-24-09*

*Scalextric TransAm*

1. Jarett 80 #78 Mustang
2. Blake 77 #6 Sunoco
3. Marty 75 #76 Camaro
4. Lee 74 #83 Mustang
5. JP 73 Gimondo Camaro
6. Josh 69 #1 Camaro

Track conditions had everyone guessing, but that is racing. Jarett took 1st in his first ever TransAm race with his #78 Mustang putting up 80 laps. Blake ran a very fast car in his #6 Sunoco to put up 77 laps for 2nd. Marty took 3rd with his #76 Camaro by putting up 75 laps. Lee put up 74 laps for 4th with his #83 Mustang despite being down 8 laps after the first heat. JP took 5th with 74 laps also being down 6 laps after the first heat with his Gimondo Camaro. Josh rounded the field with 69 laps in his #1 Camaro, but did well running consistent laps.

*Slot.it Prototype*

1. Chase 87 Swap Shop
2. Blake 86 Baby Creschi
3. Lee 86 Nissan R390 test
4. Mato 81 Nissan R390 custom
5. JP 77 Porshe Fortuna
6. George 74 Mclaren Loctite
7. W. Estes 72 Ferrari F40
8. Jhonny B. 66 Jaguar XRJ9
9. Josh 36 Mclaren Loctite

Eventful race seeing George and Blake team up and drive for Chase to take 1st with 87 laps in the Porshe Swap Shop. Blake did his solo run in his Porshe Baby Creschi to take 2nd with 86 laps. Lee took 3rd in his Nissan Test car with 85 laps. Gary took 4th also in a Nissan to put up 81 laps. Jp took 5th in his new Fortuna to tally up 77 laps. George took 6th with 74 laps in his Loctite, but was derailed by driving for Chase in the Swap Shop. W. Estes ran 72 laps in his F40 test car to take 7th. Jhonny B. took 8th is what was probably the fastest car of the night, but a loose track generated alot of deslots to finish with 66 laps. Josh took 9th with 36 laps, but was forced to drop out due to mechanical failure before his best 2 heats.

*Scalextric Nascar*

1. Tom 79 #97 Sharpie
2. JP 79 #43 Petty custom
3. Lee 75 #48 Lowes
4. Jason 74 #88 Amp
5. George 72 #88 Amp
6. Josh 71 #88 National Guard
7. Chase 69 #24 Dupont
8. Marty 68 #88 Relaunch
9. Orlando 62 #88 Amp

Close racing for 1st and 2nd being decided by track position. Tom took 1st with 79 laps over JP who took 2nd also with 79 laps. Lee took 3rd with 75 laps and Jason took 4th with 74 laps. George took 5th with 72 laps in his #88 Amp. Josh ran a clean race to finish 6th with 71 laps in his #88 National Guard. Chase took 7th with his #24 Dupont just 1 lap over Marty who took 8th with 68 laps in his #88 Relaunch. Orlando was nursing a cracked chassis to take 9th with 62 laps and was nearly 10 laps off his pace due to it.


----------



## ocres1

*Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies Race Schedule For MAY 2009*

*May Race Schedule*
*1/32 Scale*

May 1, 2009
Slot-it Open Cock-pit (2 Magnet)
Alfa 33/3 And Ferrari 312pb
Brm
5. Nascar (cot And Modern 2 Magnet)

May 8, 2009
Slot-it Protoype (2 Magnet)
Trans-am (scalextric 2 Magnet)
6. Nascar (cot And Modern 2 Magnet)

May 15, 2009
Gt’s (scalextric 2 Magnet)
Slot-it Protoype (2 Magnet)
7. Nascar (cot And Modern 2 Magnet)

May 22, 2009
Trans-am (scalextric 2 Magnet)
Slot-it Open Cock-pit (2 Magnet)
Alfa 33/3 And Ferrari 312pb
8. Nascar (cot And Modern 2 Magnet)

May 29, 2009
Lmp’s (boxed Stock)
Brm
9. Nascar (cot And Modern 2 Magnet)


----------



## leejax01

*Phoenix Raceway Race Results 5-1-09*

*Scalextric Nascar COT & Modern*

1. JP 80 #43 Custom Petty
2. Tom 79 #97 Sharpie
3. George 75 #88 Amp
4. Chase 73 #24 Dupont
5. Joshua 67 #88 National Guard
6. G1 45 COT

Close race again between the front two drivers in the point series with JP getting the better of Tom by 1 lap. JP took 1st with 80 laps and Tom took 2nd with 79. George ran a great race to get 3rd with 75 laps. Chase took 4th with 73 laps while Joshua took 5th with 67 laps. G1 took 6th in his first race with 45 laps.

*Slot.it Prototype*

1. JP 93 Hydro Aluminium Porshe 962
2. Chase 93 Swap Shop Porshe 956
3. Tom 85 Fina Mclaren
4. Mato 81 Custom Nissan R390
5. Jhonny B. 74 Custom Jaguar XRJ9
6. Blake 73 Loctite Mclaren
7. Josh 73 Loctite Mclaren
8. Jacobi 68 Fina Mclaren 
9. Raymond 58 Custom Audi R8C
10. Steve 53 Fortuna Poshe 962
11. George 51 Repsol Porshe 962

Another close race with JP taking first by several track positions. JP took first with a borrowed car and putting up 93 laps. Chase took 2nd also with 93 laps with his Swap Shop. JP and Chase were turning laps nearly .5 seconds faster than the rest of the field to finish nearly 8 laps ahead. Tom took 3rd in his first ever prototype race with a leased Fina by putting up 85 laps. Mato ran a strong race to take 4th with 81 laps with the only Nissan of the field. Jhonny was battling a blown motor to take 5th with 74 laps. Blake put aside his Baby Creschi to run his Loctite Mclaren. He took 6th with 73 laps and edged out Josh who also turned 73 laps with a Loctite Mclaren to finish 7th. Jacobi in his first race took 8th with 68 laps in his Fina Mclaren. Raymond was also a first time racer and took 9th with 58 laps. Steve took 10th with 53 laps and George took 11th with 51 laps, but that was in 4 out of 6 heats before pulling his Repsol.


----------



## leejax01

*Phoenix Raceway & Hobbies Race Results 5-8-09*

*Scalextric Nascar COT & Modern*


Tom 72 #97 Sharpie
Jason 69 #88 AMP
Orlando 67 #88 AMP
Josh 63 #88 National Guard
Luke 54 #5 Kelloggs

Very light turn out as the shop was getting ready for the 1/24th state race, but we were still able to run our Nascar points race. Tom took first will 72 laps. Jason did very well with 69 laps to take 2nd. Orlando took 3rd with his Amp by tallying 67 laps. Josh came in 4th with 63 laps in his #88 National Guard. Luke a first time racer took a borrowed #5 Kelloggs abd turned in 54 laps to take 5th.


----------



## ocres1

*Phoenix Raceway and Hobbies Race Results*

Race Results 15 May 2009

Scalextric Nascar COT & Modern

George #88 AMP 72 Laps
Orlando #88 AMP 71 Laps
J.P. #88 AMP 70 Laps
Josh #88 National Guard 68 Laps 
Chase #24 Dupont 67 Laps
Chris #88 AMP 65 Laps
Raymond Custom Camafaloge 56 Laps
Joel #5 Kelloggs 49 Laps
Rachael #48 Lowes 49 Laps

A small turn out but great racing in are NASCAR Series For the first time we have a new winner in George with his AMP car with 72 laps, Orlando finish second with 71 laps his best finish in NASCAR Series, two back to back top three finishes. JP took third with 70 laps in a new car. Josh one of the rookies in the field keeps turning head with his steady finishes Josh had 68 laps. Chase finish 5th with 67 laps. Chris first time racer in the series turn in 65 laps for a 6th place finish. Raymond and Peacock had 56 laps. Joel and Rachael brother and sister had 49 laps but Joel took 8th place due to track position. Rachael finish 9th place. Hope to see new racer at Phoenix Raceway and Hobbies in Jacksonville, FL.


----------



## ocres1

*Phoenix Raceway and Hobbies Race Results*

Results 22 May 2009

*Slot-it Open Cockpit*

Wayne ALFA 86 Laps
JP FERRARI 84 Laps
Josh ALFA 79 Laps
Troy ALFA 71 Laps
Mikey ALFA 68 Laps
Lucas FERRARI 60 Laps
Chris ALFA 52 Laps

2 Race of the Night
TRANS AM

JP Black Camaro 78 Laps
George Penske Camaro 78 Laps
Blake Maurice Carter Camaro 74 Laps
Chris Penske Camaro 73 Laps
Cory New Zealand Camaro 73 Laps
Lucas Tony's Back Door 70 Laps
Wayne Chaparral Camaro 68 Laps
Josh Dan Furey Mustang 67 Laps
Mikey Custom Camaro 62 Laps
Jake Custom Camaro 60 Laps

3RD RACE OF THE NIGHT
NASCAR

George 88 AMP 75 Laps
JP 88 AMP 73 Laps
Orlando 88 AMP 69 Laps
Chris 88 AMP 69 Laps
Josh 88 National Guard 69 Laps
Chase 24 Dupont 68 Laps
Troy 88 AMP 66 Laps
Mikey 48 Lowes 53 Laps
Raymond 5 Kellogg's 27 Laps

Good turn out with some good old racing.


----------



## ocres1

*Phoenix Raceway and Hobbies Race Results*

Race Results 29 May 2009

SLOT-IT PROTOYPE

JP 88 Laps
Chris 81 Laps
Lucas 70 Laps
Cory 69 Laps
Todd 69 Laps
Mike 68 Laps
Troy 68 Laps
Dee 66 Laps
Mikey 57 Laps
Cameron 30 Laps

NASCAR COT AND MODERN

JP 88 AMP 72 Laps
Chris 88 AMP 70 Laps
Troy 88 AMP 66 Laps
Josh 88 National Guard 66 Laps
Mike 48 Lowes 62 Laps
Orlando 88 AMP 61 Laps
Mikey 5 Kellogg's 58 Laps
Todd 24 DUpont 51 Laps
Madison Custom Monte Carlo 37 Laps


----------



## ocres1

*Phoenix Raceway and Hobbies Race Results*

Race Results 5 JUNE 09

NASCAR COT AND MODERN

GEORGE 88 AMP 71 LAPS
JOSH 88 NATIONAL GUARD 68 LAPS
ORLANDO 88 AMP 68 LAPS
JP 88 AMP 66 LAPS
MIKEY 48 LOWES 64 LAPS
TROY 88 AMP 61 LAPS
DON 88 AMP 57 LAPS
TODD 24 DUPONT 55 LAPS
CHASE 24 DUPONT 50 LAPS

GEORGE WON THE RACE WITH 71 LAPS BUT CAME UP SHORT IN THE SERIES CHAMPIONSHIP, THAT WENT TO JOSH WHO FINISH SECOND WITH 68 LAPS. GEORGE FINISH SECOND IN THE SERIES. ORLANDO CAME BACK AFTER A POOR SHOWING THE WEEK BEFOR TO FINIDH THIRD WITH 68 LAPS. JP FINISH WITH 66 LAPS AND BOTH THE RACE AND SERIES IN FORTH. MIKEY A NEW RACER FINISH 5TH WITH 64 LAPS, TROY THE ROOKIE OF THE SERIES FINISH 6TH WIHT 61 LAPS. DON HAD 57 LAPS TO FINISH IN 7TH PLACE. TODD HAD 55 LAPS TO FINIS 8TH. CHASE HAD CAR PROBLEMS ALL NIGHT TO FINISH WITH 50 LAPS.

SLOT-IT PROTOYPE

CHASE 92 LAPS
JP 85 LAPS
DANNY 80 LAPS
WAYNE 75 LAPS
MIKEY 73 LAPS
GEORGE 73 LAPS
DON 67 LAPS
TODD 63 LAPS
TOM 57 LAPS
ALEX 50 LAPS

TRANS-AM

JP 78 LAPS
GEORGE 78 LAPS
WAYNE 76 LAPS
TODD 73 LAPS
MIKEY 72 LAPS
CORY 66 LAPS
TROY 61 LAPS


----------



## ocres1

*Phoenix Raceway and Hobbies Race Results*

Race Results 17 July 2009

*Slot-it White Kits*

Wayne 57 Laps
Josh 47 Laps
Tim 41 Laps

Race number 1 of a 10 week series.

*GT 40's*

Todd 74 Laps
Jarod 73 Laps
steve 67 Laps
Cameron 51 Laps
Eric 45 Laps

*Trans Am*

Wayne 77 Laps Track position
Jarod 77 Laps
Alex 76 Laps Track position
JP 76 Laps
Tim 75 Laps
Steven 74 Laps
Mikey 68 Laps
Todd 65 Laps
Troy 63 Laps
Desi 48 Laps


----------



## ocres1

*Phoenix Raceway and Hobbies Race Results*

*Race Results 24 July 2009*

*Slot-it White Kits*

Wayne Spiderman Lancia 61 Laps
Josh SpongeBob Porsche 54 Laps
Tim Blue Midnight Porsche 51 Laps

*TransAm*

Jarod Mustang 78 Laps
JP Camaro 77 Laps
Wayne Mustang 75 Laps
Todd Mustang 74 Laps
Alex Camaro 69 Laps
Troy Corvette 63 Laps
Tim Camaro 33 Laps

*Slot-it Prototype*

JP 82 Laps
Jarod 79 Laps
George 79 Laps
Chase 76 Laps
Don 70 Laps 
Desi 69 Laps
Alex 69 Laps
Raymond 67 Laps
Todd 66 Laps
Johnathan 62 Laps
Gary 43 Laps


----------



## Mike R

*1/32nd Scale Womp Race on the Hillclimb*

This coming Saturday, October 31 we will be having a 1/32 scale Womp race on the Hillclimb track in the back. Several folks have built up or required womps, so this will be your chance to race them. Tech will open at 6PM and we will race shortly thereafter. Bring out your Womps and lets go racing. Austin will
have additional rules sheets at the counter.

Dig out those Womps guys and lets have some fun.

Mike R


----------

